# Help Building Band Saw fence 27" table Built one??? Thanks.



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, I Picked up- and really love this 12" tilt head - cabinet electric read out band saw.
For my Price I'm super Happy. I've used one before and liked the tilt head and wider throat.
One day I'll buy that 14" till then….. Does anyone have any references on how to build a nice
'functional' Rip n Re-saw Fence for this model or custom home built?, Or has anyone heard of where to find a fence that would
work that won't cost more than the saw. I checked with craftsman 'discontinued' tried the two other companies
I was told actually made the saw and no luck. So I think I'm stuck figuring out the Best Possible way-
To Make My Own---
Has anyone here made any nice solid adjustable fences? I have some metal smithin' skillz, but no machine shop-
Obviously if this model is what I'm exited over…
I saw one design where you even carve gears out of oak and micro teeth….
But no real time for such a project.
Mounting a steel rod roller skate wheels?? Any Tips on some photo's of people who made their own-
Or know an adjustable design for up to a 27" length top.
Help! 
Saw Model # 113.248510
Never made a good locking fence from scratch, any pointers will be much appreciated!
Thanks, p.s. nice to be back here at LJ's been a while.
A warm Hello to all the people I still see here still chippin' away !!!! 
Happy to be back at LJ, missed u all.

I saw BoB's Re-Saw Sled on here… For Cutting Slabs_ Very Cool. I think I'll figure this out,
Just looking for advice that might help me not make a wrong turn. Thanks, Pat.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Testing 123… No Takers? 
I'n sure most of you'z have been in this position, wether upgrading on a nicer level or
maybe have seen an article on building custom adjustable fences rip & small 8"re-saw.?
I'm working on figuring something out today, I have some 2"h 1"w solid old castors
maybe to run in the front trough, ? screw or clamp lock. I really need to see some examples.
I can weld, but not aluminum. maybe some steel rod oak combo thing and take parts from an old 
table saw fence. I see a lot of squares n levels will be floating in my head today. HelP?
Breaker: Breaker:
:Out
Thank You


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Any Ideas ? Or Links to fence building photos - notes - or - plans ?


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Patrick. Is this the saw you have? http://www.semiww.org/forum/download/file.php?id=267&sid=daf3faae32f41dd4d82b4020242c5417&mode=view

I was just looking around and found this Craftsman universal bandsaw fence. Is that the one you had already tried to get for your saw? http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00923409000P?vName=Tools&cName=Bench&StationaryPowerTools&sName=Band%20Saws&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

I don't know if this will work on the electronic saw. It looks like you need the flat castiron table side to mount it to.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dale, THANK YOU !!!!! FOR Answering! Bingo. You got the saw right. you have the same one? 
I got it running perfect, but the fence. I've been searching for 2 weeks and No Luck. 
Yes I've ordered the wrong size They said it was a 9-23402 but it was just some other 23402 
trying to figure out how to extend it and make it solid at the same time.
That universal link you sent me I think is 17" ? Not positive But I need this 27" L Fence.
They seem to be very hard to find.
Still wondering if you have any ideas on making my own or some other alt. for under 100.00 inks
Do ya think I can make an old craftsman table saw fence work and customize it a bit? 
Think is If I can find one to buy I probably would as I need to get a lot finished asap and a fence on that 
band saw sure would help. Stinks they didn't sell this model with the fence.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

P.S. Dale Do you have a fence for that same band saw in photo? could you show me a picture of the fence if possible during the week. By wednesday I have to come up with something.
Thanks again for the reply. I'll just try and design my own if no other ideas by wed.
Patrick.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I don't have the same one. I was thinking about getting a used Craftsman bandsaw awhile back from the same guy who sold me a used jointer and planer but decided against it. I looked for fences for it at the time and remembered there was a universal fence that was supposed to fit all craftsman saws. If this one would fit, but was just too short, you could possibly attache a piece of wood across the front of it that extended across the entire length of your table. I just don't know how much play it would have in it if you pressed on the far end of the fence, with all the leverage. Hopefully someone else on here will see this and be able to answer your question about the table saw fence because I have no idea really but I'm thinking a fence is a fence and there should be some way to make it work. I'll be thinking about it and if I come up with any ideas, I'll let you know.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank You, and welcome home!


----------



## mattklem (Jul 16, 2009)

Patrick and Dale, you two have just saved me considerable time and frustration.

I picked up the non-electronic version of the saw that Dale pictured and need the same fence that Partick does.

Patrick and I are apparently following the same paths in our quest for the fence. I have found that all fences currently manufactured are too short by about 10 inches.

My current inclinations are to 1) hunt for a table saw fence 2) modify a current model that is too short or 3) contacting a manufacturer of a device that fits and have them custom make a longer fence.

I've tried # 1 and came closer than looking for a band saw rip fence since the table is so large. Number 2 can get a bit complicated. Number 3 seems like the best bet since the manufacturer simply needs to cut the fence a bit longer and install a longer locking rod.

I'll keep checking and keep you informed if I can get back to this forum.

Thank you both!

Matt Klem


----------



## rgmcinnis (Jul 5, 2009)

please check out my bandsaw table and fence system.

it really works for me. i use it exclusively for ripping and resawing:-http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/bandsaw_table_fence.htm

because i do a l lot of veneering, this saw is the center of my shop, but will it work on a smaller sizee saw?

http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/images/bandsaw_fence_infeed_view.jpg

get in touch if you think you want more info

ray


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Raymond, Nice! Nice Band Saw Too! So what kind of rails are those you've added,
both for guide and stabilizer. Last week I made do and found an old table saw fence chopped the top,
and extended the fence with wood - re attached the locking Mech. It's ok for now. But no where near that super metric hyper tech Mean Lookin' Band saw in your pics. Nice Pro Stuff there! Man, I need more money.
Priorities Priorities. I'm starting to think of all the wonders I could build with one less vehicle & insurance.. Hmm
Laguna here I come. (someday)

P.S. Matt, Thanks for the TIP I forget there are still companies somewhere in the U.S. that would help you out and actually make a cut for you…. I may just end up going that direction when the fence I made get's on my nerves.


----------

